# 26 years old and just took the plunge



## Infinito (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello all,

I just took the plunge to buy a rather neglected but strong-hulled 1975 Cape Dory 28 for about 7k, and am now entering the mystical world of sailboats. I plan on living aboard, so I have a lot of refitting work ahead of me and will surely find your advice very valuable. 

I'm originally from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, but live in Fort Lauderdale, FL where I take marine technology classes. I'm learning how to deal with Diesel engines, how to wire boats, and things of the sort. Despite having a college degree, I started taking this course for the sole reason of being able to sustain myself on a sailboat without the need to hire out too much. I plan on fixing, building, and restoring things on my own as much as I can. By the end of 2016 I want to be living on Infinito, cruising the Bahamas, Virgin Islands, etc, until I get "sick" of the Caribbean and decide to go elsewhere. But who knows what will really happen? Plans can change. And that's the beauty of it all, isn't it? 

Will post pictures and start a blog as soon as I'm not swamped with work. I thank you all in advance for the future advice I'll be getting!

Best regards,
Marco


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. sounds like you're starting out with 'good bones' and at a good age.

Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

Good choice!

I bought a neglected boat that sat in dry storage for years as my first boat and the learning experience I gained by having to go through every single thing on the boat is priceless! You will learn so much this way! I'm always worried when people want a "ready-to-go" boat. They've got to know a hell of a lot about boats (or be really lucky) to be able to handle what Mother Nature and her distant cousin Murphy may throw at them.

The internet is your friend. You'll find that most of the answers to your questions are already somewhere on the internet, found with a detailed Google search.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Infinito (Sep 12, 2015)

true that. because I don't have that much experience (other than OPBs), I thought refitting the boat would acquaint me with the sheer amount of details that go into a safe sailing and living-aboard experience. I was told I'm supposed to know my boat better than my girlfriend, and am pretty sure I wouldn't be able to just read about things and know them when I have to - I'd have to actually touch and smell and fix them. 

I do enjoy what the internet has to offer in this regard. I love John Vigor's blog and books, and read Atom Voyages a lot. They have such invaluable advice and helped me a lot in the boat searching process. 

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats on taking the plunge.

Lots like a lot of work and a lot of fun ahead of you.

Best of luck, look forward to following along on your blog.


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard. You have a great boat. My CD 28 had been on the hard for 13 years. Spent a year fixing her up and she's been a joy ever since. Check out the Cape Dory Assocation website, great source for detailed information on your new misstress.

V/r

Pete


----------



## Infinito (Sep 12, 2015)

Mistress - I like the sound of that. Could even be the boat's name.


----------



## Peter Janker (Nov 19, 2012)

Unless your significant other is an avid boater you will find that having a sailboat is just like having a Mistress….not that I have any experience with the latter. My wife nicknamed my CD 28 the “Sea Witch”….or at least the last word rhymed with Witch. My CD 30 is named “Dakota Lee” the middle names of my Granddaughter and of my Wife. So far it’s the only boat name she does not twist. Don’t forget to use the proper conventions for your renaming ceremony….you don’t want to piss off King Neptune.

V/r

Pete


----------

